# L'Inter vincerà lo scudetto anche quest'anno? Occhio alla Juve



## Tifo'o (3 Ottobre 2021)

Nulla da dire, sono i favoriti per la vittoria anche quest'anno. Hanno perso l'uomo delle maledizioni wodo e Conte vero. Ma come ho detto spesso, hanno comunque la stessa difesa. Escludendo wodo, Hakimi ed Eriksen c'è comunque un 8/11 che ha vinto lo scudetto. Hanno una certa mentalità. Inoltre Marotta è stato bravo ad andare a prendere l'allenatore più vicino a Conte. Inoltre occhio ai gobbi, sembra che Allegri abbia trovato la giusta formula. Questi potrebbero fare il filotto e riprendere le squadre davanti.

Sarà molto dura.


----------



## gabri65 (3 Ottobre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nulla da dire, sono i favoriti per la vittoria anche quest'anno. Hanno perso l'uomo delle maledizioni wodo e Conte vero. Ma come ho detto spesso, hanno comunque la stessa difesa. Escludendo wodo, Hakimi ed Eriksen c'è comunque un 8/11 che ha vinto lo scudetto. Hanno una certa mentalità. Inoltre Marotta è stato bravo ad andare a prendere l'allenatore più vicino a Conte. Inoltre occhio ai gobbi, sembra che Allegri abbia trovato la giusta formula. Questi potrebbero fare il filotto e riprendere le squadre davanti.
> 
> Sarà molto dura.



Basta tengano Calhanoglu in panchina, potrebbero vincere anche la CL.

Spiaze per lui.


----------



## LukeLike (3 Ottobre 2021)

Io dico occhio al Milan, squadra che, con diverse assenze, ha mangiato in testa ai campioni di Spagna e in 11 vs 11 avrebbe ottenuto una vittoria larga.


----------



## koti (3 Ottobre 2021)

L'Inter è la più forte. Vedremo se Spalletti reggerà fino alla fine o se scoppierà nel girone di ritorno come al solito.

Per quanto riguarda noi, senza centravanti è durissima.


----------



## Dexter (3 Ottobre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nulla da dire, sono i favoriti per la vittoria anche quest'anno. Hanno perso l'uomo delle maledizioni wodo e Conte vero. Ma come ho detto spesso, hanno comunque la stessa difesa. Escludendo wodo, Hakimi ed Eriksen c'è comunque un 8/11 che ha vinto lo scudetto. Hanno una certa mentalità. Inoltre Marotta è stato bravo ad andare a prendere l'allenatore più vicino a Conte. Inoltre occhio ai gobbi, sembra che Allegri abbia trovato la giusta formula. Questi potrebbero fare il filotto e riprendere le squadre davanti.
> 
> Sarà molto dura.


Se avessimo una vera prima punta arruolabile, un esterno destro alternativa a Saele e un trequartista che possa giocarsi il posto con Diaz, i favoriti per lo scudetto saremo noi. Ma questo lo si diceva già in estate, lo sapeva chiunque.
Lasciamo stare i parenti di Maldini, i lecchini di Elliott e i 20enni che hanno iniziato a seguire l'AcMilan per zizzo e cutrone, senza aver visto mai giocare neanche Menez per questioni anagrafiche...i veri tifosi, quelli che invocavano l'acquisto di questo paio di tasselli, sapevano benissimo che i favoriti con quei due/tre acquisti saremo stati NOI. 
Abbiamo aspettato il famoso fine agosto, con pazienza, perché alla fine questi pseudo-tifosetti avevano convinto anche noi che qualcosa sarebbe successo a fine mercato...risultato? Squadra da "vorrei ma non posso", piena zeppa di giocatori di cristallo e di buchi nella rosa, con Messias, Florenzi e Ballo Touré acquisti di spessore. Sul mercato non c'era NULLA di meglio? Mah...vogliamo parlare della mazzetta/tangente Adil (occhio, non sto dicendo che il giocatore sia scarso...)? 

Detto questo si, i favoriti sono Juve e Inter. E di certo non per merito loro, ma per demerito nostro.

FORZA MILAN...


----------



## Jino (3 Ottobre 2021)

Quest'anno è più che mai equilibrato. Mi sento di escludere le romane, buone squadre, ma per vincere serve altro.

Milan ed Atalanta hanno lo stesso progetto tecnico da anni, hanno conoscenze, e giocano con un ritmo ed intensità che tutte le altre si sognano...ma per ambire allo scudetto devono avere la capacità atletica e mentale di giocare in questo modo almeno 30 partite su 38, e non è facile.

Inter e Juve hanno la rosa lunga, hanno la capacità di vincere partite brutte e questo è il pregio della grande squadra...ma per vincere lo scudetto rispetto all'avvio devono registrare la difesa perchè prendono tanti tanti gol. 

Infine il Napoli capolista, ad oggi perfetta, eccezionale. Resta da capire la piazza, il mister, il presidente ed i calciatori come reagiranno alle difficoltà (arrivano, è fisiologico)....se restano in piedi o se si sciolgono come abbiamo fatto noi la scorsa stagione del resto.

Comunque campionato bellissimo, almeno 5 squadre lo possono vincere, i 4 posti della champions ancora più combattuti.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Ottobre 2021)

Ah raga.. leggete bene non c'è bisogno di essere esplicito.. lo scopo del topic è un altro.

Se Inzaghi capirà che la Turca può stare in panchina, questi non si fermano più..


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Ottobre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nulla da dire, sono i favoriti per la vittoria anche quest'anno. Hanno perso l'uomo delle maledizioni wodo e Conte vero. Ma come ho detto spesso, hanno comunque la stessa difesa. Escludendo wodo, Hakimi ed Eriksen c'è comunque un 8/11 che ha vinto lo scudetto. Hanno una certa mentalità. Inoltre Marotta è stato bravo ad andare a prendere l'allenatore più vicino a Conte. Inoltre occhio ai gobbi, sembra che Allegri abbia trovato la giusta formula. Questi potrebbero fare il filotto e riprendere le squadre davanti.
> 
> Sarà molto dura.


La stagione è lunga. Vedremo se reggono.
Non vedo nessuna squadra più forte di noi quest'anno.


----------



## Andrea89 (3 Ottobre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nulla da dire, sono i favoriti per la vittoria anche quest'anno. Hanno perso l'uomo delle maledizioni wodo e Conte vero. Ma come ho detto spesso, hanno comunque la stessa difesa. Escludendo wodo, Hakimi ed Eriksen c'è comunque un 8/11 che ha vinto lo scudetto. Hanno una certa mentalità. Inoltre Marotta è stato bravo ad andare a prendere l'allenatore più vicino a Conte. Inoltre occhio ai gobbi, sembra che Allegri abbia trovato la giusta formula. Questi potrebbero fare il filotto e riprendere le squadre davanti.
> 
> Sarà molto dura.


È ovvio, sono comunque loro i favoriti.
I gobbi li vedo con noi e Napoli in seconda fila.


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Ottobre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ah raga.. leggete bene non c'è bisogno di essere esplicito.. lo scopo del topic è un altro.
> 
> Se Inzaghi capirà che la Turca può stare in panchina, questi non si fermano più..


Ah sì. Ormai sono praticamente campioni di Italia.
Juve seconda con bomber Kean. Terzo Napoli. Quarta Atalanta.
C'è poco da fare. 
Poi le romane che hanno i più grandi allenatori della storia terrestre.
Noi ce la giochiamo con la Fiorentina per una tranquilla metà classifica.


----------



## Buciadignho (3 Ottobre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ah raga.. leggete bene non c'è bisogno di essere esplicito.. lo scopo del topic è un altro.
> 
> Se Inzaghi capirà che la Turca può stare in panchina, questi non si fermano più..


Boh, non é che mi abbiano impressionato. Quando si gioca cosi la puoi scampare 2-3-4 volte, ma poi arriverà anche il momento dove avrai gli episodi a sfavore, é naturale. Questa delle partite butte vinte é una cosa strana per me, nel senso che tutte le squadre si portano a casa partite brutte, tutte. La Juve quanto ne merita di quei 11 punti? L'Inter dei suoi 17? Anche Atalanta o Roma sono in debito con la sorte.

Nel calcio alla fine vince quasi sempre chi merita, bisogna vedere se questo é anche il più forte. Negli anni scorsi é stato cosi, pero' il campo non mente: da quando abbiamo iniziato il nostro percorso virtuoso, nelle ultime 56 partite abbiamo fatto 122, l'Inter ne ha fatti 132 in 57 e la Juve invece ne ha fatti 106 in 57. Ecco il percorso che abbiamo fatto da quel periodo di Virus. Secondo me sono ancora più forti di noi, ma il campo mi smentisce, in questi ultimi 20 mesi siamo ineriori di poco solo all'Inter, e loro a differenza nostra hanno perso 1/3 della squadra (annesso Lukaku che era metà dei loro numeri, ma mi riferisco ai 4/12 persi) dell'anno scorso. C'é la giochiamo con consapevolezza.


----------



## Buciadignho (3 Ottobre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ah sì. Ormai sono praticamente campioni di Italia.
> Juve seconda con bomber Kean. Terzo Napoli. Quarta Atalanta.
> C'è poco da fare.
> Poi le romane che hanno i più grandi allenatori della storia terrestre.
> Noi ce la giochiamo con la Fiorentina per una tranquilla metà classifica.


Niente da dire, questo é stato il mantra qua dentro da Maggio a Settembre, ancora c'é ne sono a dire la verità, ma sono molto più esitanti


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Ottobre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Se avessimo una vera prima punta arruolabile, un esterno destro alternativa a Saele e un trequartista che possa giocarsi il posto con Diaz, i favoriti per lo scudetto saremo noi. Ma questo lo si diceva già in estate, lo sapeva chiunque.
> Lasciamo stare i parenti di Maldini, i lecchini di Elliott e i 20enni che hanno iniziato a seguire l'AcMilan per zizzo e cutrone, senza aver visto mai giocare neanche Menez per questioni anagrafiche...i veri tifosi, quelli che invocavano l'acquisto di questo paio di tasselli, sapevano benissimo che i favoriti con quei due/tre acquisti saremo stati NOI.
> Abbiamo aspettato il famoso fine agosto, con pazienza, perché alla fine questi pseudo-tifosetti avevano convinto anche noi che qualcosa sarebbe successo a fine mercato...risultato? Squadra da "vorrei ma non posso", piena zeppa di giocatori di cristallo e di buchi nella rosa, con Messias, Florenzi e Ballo Touré acquisti di spessore. Sul mercato non c'era NULLA di meglio? Mah...vogliamo parlare della mazzetta/tangente Adil (occhio, non sto dicendo che il giocatore sia scarso...)?
> 
> ...


I veri tifosi però è la solita forzatura inutile. La Juve poi per cosa sarebbe favorita non lo so. Non c’è mezzo motivo concreto.


----------



## admin (3 Ottobre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nulla da dire, sono i favoriti per la vittoria anche quest'anno. Hanno perso l'uomo delle maledizioni wodo e Conte vero. Ma come ho detto spesso, hanno comunque la stessa difesa. Escludendo wodo, Hakimi ed Eriksen c'è comunque un 8/11 che ha vinto lo scudetto. Hanno una certa mentalità. Inoltre Marotta è stato bravo ad andare a prendere l'allenatore più vicino a Conte. Inoltre occhio ai gobbi, sembra che Allegri abbia trovato la giusta formula. Questi potrebbero fare il filotto e riprendere le squadre davanti.
> 
> Sarà molto dura.


Purtroppo Marotta ha fatto un capolavoro. Ha costruito una squadra da scudetto, forse la più forte, nonostante una proprietà al collasso con i beni pignorati


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Purtroppo Marotta ha fatto un capolavoro. Ha costruito una squadra da scudetto, forse la più forte, nonostante una proprietà al collasso con i beni pignorati


Marotta ha preso il turco a 6 netti, quella sola di Dumfries e Dzeko che è da vedere se regga tutto l’anno. Quindi capolavoro non direi.


----------



## vannu994 (3 Ottobre 2021)

Per me al momento l'inter è favorito ma in linea di massima non vedo squadre così più forti delle altre. lo stesso Napoli lo vedo molto bene, ha rodato la difesa, Spalletti ha riportato a Napoli l'ex secondo di sarri che regolò la difesa in modo ottimale. La juve ancora non la vedo così in risalita, ieri si sono fatti dominare per più di un tempo dal Torino per poi trovare un goal quasi fortunato. Stiamo a vedere sarà un campionato lungo e speriamo divertente oltre che pieno di soddisfazioni.


----------



## Shmuk (3 Ottobre 2021)

La Juve mi sembra ritornata in stato di "allegrezza"; cinica e bara col golletto d'ordinanza come in tutti gli anni di Allegri. Achtung.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (3 Ottobre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ah raga.. leggete bene non c'è bisogno di essere esplicito.. lo scopo del topic è un altro.
> 
> Se Inzaghi capirà che la Turca può stare in panchina, questi non si fermano più..


Il punto è questo, Marotta ha retto abbastanza bene il colpo delle cessioni obbligate, salvo questa vaccata enorme di regalare un botto di soldi a uno che nella migliore delle ipotesi è un panchinaro (e neanche son sicuro di questo). Senza Eriksen il migliore sarebbe nettamente Sensi, che però è sempre rotto, Vidal o Vecino sono centrocampisti di quantità, probabilmente Inzaghi inizierà a mettere loro soprattutto nei match più tosti. Se a gennaio prendono un trequartista anche solo normale, tornano i favoriti.

Per il resto ho sempre visto molto bene il Napoli sin da agosto, già l'anno scorso con un allenatore anche solo del livello di Pioli sarebbe arrivato con quell'organico secondo a 6-7 punti dall'Inter. Non vale la scusa delle assenze, lo scorso anno le hanno avute tutti e il Napoli nella classifica degli infortuni era solo a metà, molto più martoriate erano state Milan soprattutto, ma anche l'Inter.

Noi abbiamo il gioco corale migliore di tutti, un gruppo unito, moralmente forte. Ma siamo senza centravanti anche quest'anno e siamo ancora alle prese con troppi infortuni. Secondo me ci confermiamo in zona Champions, probabilmente con meno patemi dello scorso anno e per me sarebbe un bilancio positivo. La Juve con quel volpone di Allegri alla fine purtroppo rientra. Le romane per me faranno un anno di transizione, l'Atalanta non riesco a inquadrarla ma forse è la volta buona che escono dalla zona Champions (facciamo le corna).

Per me sarà lotta Napoli Inter, spero che i partenopei reggano ma non la vedo facile, come ambiente soprattutto.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (3 Ottobre 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quest'anno è più che mai equilibrato. Mi sento di escludere le romane, buone squadre, ma per vincere serve altro.
> 
> Milan ed Atalanta hanno lo stesso progetto tecnico da anni, hanno conoscenze, e giocano con un ritmo ed intensità che tutte le altre si sognano...ma per ambire allo scudetto devono avere la capacità atletica e mentale di giocare in questo modo almeno 30 partite su 38, e non è facile.
> 
> ...


Hanno la capacità anche di avere arbitri favorevoli. Ieri per esempio,dovevano stare in 10 e sotto di 2 gol,e invece l'hanno vinta.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Ottobre 2021)

koti ha scritto:


> L'Inter è la più forte. Vedremo se Spalletti reggerà fino alla fine o se scoppierà nel girone di ritorno come al solito.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda noi, senza centravanti è durissima.



Il Napoli ha avuto un calendario ridicolo..


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Ottobre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nulla da dire, sono i favoriti per la vittoria anche quest'anno. Hanno perso l'uomo delle maledizioni wodo e Conte vero. Ma come ho detto spesso, hanno comunque la stessa difesa. Escludendo wodo, Hakimi ed Eriksen c'è comunque un 8/11 che ha vinto lo scudetto. Hanno una certa mentalità. Inoltre Marotta è stato bravo ad andare a prendere l'allenatore più vicino a Conte. Inoltre occhio ai gobbi, sembra che Allegri abbia trovato la giusta formula. Questi potrebbero fare il filotto e riprendere le squadre davanti.
> 
> Sarà molto dura.


Inter Napoli per quanto visto sono le favorite. L'Inter ha tanto sedere. La Juve non è mai morta bisogna capire dove sono a dicembre. 
Vediamo quando il Napoli sbaglia la prima partita come reagirà.


----------



## kYMERA (3 Ottobre 2021)

Si, scudetto già vinto dall'Inter, se lo giocano fino all'ultimo con il napoli.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Ottobre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Si, scudetto già vinto dall'Inter, se lo giocano fino all'ultimo con il napoli.


Già assolutamente, concordo. Non siamo al loro livello


----------



## Buciadignho (3 Ottobre 2021)

Hanno già vinto?


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Ottobre 2021)

Oggi grande Milan contro l'Atalanta mai non è sufficiente, stavamo mandando in vacca pure la partita. Quest'Inter è di un altro pianeta


----------



## davoreb (4 Ottobre 2021)

Vediamo, quest'anno a me sembra che si giocherà tutto negli scontri diretti... per ora loro ne hanno fatto e lo hanno pareggiato.

Ne hanno altri 5.


----------



## unbreakable (4 Ottobre 2021)

noi abbiamo un grande gruppo forse il più coeso..il nostro problema come ho già scritto che le riserve non sono all'ltezza dei tiolari..questo perchè non si è incassato un becco di un quattrino..quindi questo milan per me non avrà problemi ad entrare in champion's league..ma per lo scudetto ci deve andare tutto bene..ovvero ero infortunati e niente decisioni arbitrali strane..
sulle rivali mi spiace ma non vedo nè simone inzaghi nè spalletti vincere unoscudetto..invece starei attento ad allegri..che io spero sempre sia un bollito che arrivi decimo come noi quando avevamo ripreso sacchi e capello..ma mi sembra una storia leggermente diversa..purtroppo..sti fetenti non muoiono mai..ho letteralmente il terrore di non vederli più perdere come è successo proprio nel primo anno di allegri..che sembra ricalcare la stessa trama..
comunque credo che dopo inter juventus ne capiremo di più..nel frattempo marciare spediti grazie..
il mese cruciale sarà gennaio.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Ottobre 2021)

Voglio uppare il topic per dire solo che è vero che ieri hanno perso ma ci può stare.. per me loro e Napoli si sfideranno fino a fine campionato.
Non possiamo competere contro queste corazzate.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Il Napoli le vince tutte. Poco da fare.


----------



## Love (17 Ottobre 2021)

Se avessimo maggiore fortuna, e quindi la sparo grossa la rosa sempre al completo,non ce ne sarebbe per nessuno...ma visto l'andazzo lo scudetto per me lo vince il Napoli o la Juve...


----------



## Swaitak (17 Ottobre 2021)

Ragazzi Spalletti oltre a sapere come si vincono i campionati viene anche chiamato Buciano, anche loro ci stanno avanti


----------



## Giangy (17 Ottobre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nulla da dire, sono i favoriti per la vittoria anche quest'anno. Hanno perso l'uomo delle maledizioni wodo e Conte vero. Ma come ho detto spesso, hanno comunque la stessa difesa. Escludendo wodo, Hakimi ed Eriksen c'è comunque un 8/11 che ha vinto lo scudetto. Hanno una certa mentalità. Inoltre Marotta è stato bravo ad andare a prendere l'allenatore più vicino a Conte. Inoltre occhio ai gobbi, sembra che Allegri abbia trovato la giusta formula. Questi potrebbero fare il filotto e riprendere le squadre davanti.
> 
> Sarà molto dura.


Per me questa stagione sarà una lotta Inter, Milan, Napoli, con Inter e Milan più favorite. La Juve in estate pensavo che era la favorita, ma vedendo come sono partiti, e il suo centrocampo un po scarno, per me non lo è piu. Ramsey sempre rotto e bollito, Arthur mai più visto, Rabiot si è perso, e Bernardeschi non è più il giocatore di una volta, anzi fa ridere i polli. Di quella squadra salvo solo Cuadrado, Chiesa e un po Dybala.


----------



## Pit96 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Per me l'Inter rimane la favorita.
Ricordiamoci che nel mese di gennaio noi perderemo Kessie e Bennacer (+ Ballo ), mentre il Napoli dovrebbe perdere Osimhen, Anguissa e Koulibaly.

Indovinate però chi affronterà Milan è Napoli in quel mese? juve. Io non la considererei fuori dalla lotta scudetto,anzi.
Noi poi saremo così sfigati che ci sarà Algeria - Costa d'Avorio in finale e perderemo i nostri giocatori anche nel derby. 

Dobbiamo qualificarci il prima possibile per la CL, poi se a poche partite dalla fine saremo lì nelle primissime posizioni ce la giocheremo. Il campionato è lunghissimo, siamo partiti come l'anno scorso (anche meglio), squadra in difficoltà per gli infortuni, ma che se la cava alla grande lo stesso. Attenzione però che i momenti di difficoltà arriveranno, anche con la squadra al completo (vedi partite in stile Spezia-Milan)


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Ottobre 2021)

io non capisco perchè vediate l'inter così forte...


----------



## Simo98 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Occhio ai ladri


----------



## Rossonero10 (17 Ottobre 2021)

Lo scudetto lo vinciamo noi quest'anno, non vedo una squadra competere con noi. Siamo la squadra più forte del campionato, senza se e senza ma.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Ottobre 2021)

a inizo campionato avevo messo Atalanta prima (un pò provocazione), Inter e Juventus dietro e noi e Napoli mine vaganti. Direi che le prime 5 saranno queste a meno di sorprese e saranno tutte in pochi punti ad aprile/maggio. Comunque noi ci siamo.


----------



## danjr (17 Ottobre 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Ragazzi Spalletti oltre a sapere come si vincono i campionati viene anche chiamato Buciano, anche loro ci stanno avanti


Al massino si 8 tenderà di campionati russi… in Italia è mister secondo.


----------



## diavolo (17 Ottobre 2021)

Se gli venisse designato sempre Orsato, i ladri potrebbero fare un filotto di 34 vittorie.


----------



## Trumpusconi (17 Ottobre 2021)

La juve va sempre considerata favorita dagli arbitri, ma è in netta ripresa e ha l'allenatore di gran lunga migliore per competere per gli scudetti in italia.
L'inter dopo la mazzata con la lazio e il pareggio precedente mi sembra in zona psicodramma, vediamo cosa combinano con gli sceriffi e alla prossima.
Il napoli finora è tanta roba, ma ha avuto calendario favorevole e ha sfidato solo la Juve al suo punto piu basso.
Noi siamo forse la più "incognita" e la piu debole delle 4 a livello di rosa, mi mi sembriamo il gruppo piu compatto e sfacciato, e questo puo fare la differenza. 

Le romane sono palesemente fuori dai giochi, rose di qualità inferiore che lotteranno per l'EL con la Fiorentina.
Capitolo Atalanta: mi sembra molto meno irresistibile degli scorsi anni, ma non li darei ancora per fuori dalla lotta per il titolo. 

Si tratta di un campionato a 5, sarà favorita secondo me la Juve sulla distanza, poi il napoli e Inter e Milan a pari merito.
Più sotto l'atalanta. 

Certo, come lo scorso anno un boost decisivo puo arrivare dalla amncata qualificazione a fase finale CL ed EL.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (18 Ottobre 2021)

Rossonero10 ha scritto:


> Lo scudetto lo vinciamo noi quest'anno, non vedo una squadra competere con noi. Siamo la squadra più forte del campionato, senza se e senza ma.


Se andiamo avanti a 10 uomini fuori ogni partita la vedo grigia...deve finire l'emergenza infortuni, ma una volta per tutte


----------



## KILPIN_91 (18 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io non capisco perchè vediate l'inter così forte...


Perché questi cadono sempre in piedi...vedere Sassuolo inter,una partita che mi ha ricordato calciopoli. Una farsa.


----------



## sampapot (18 Ottobre 2021)

già domenica avremo le idee più chiare...2 scontri fratricidi...roma-napoli e inter-juve...roma e inter vengono da 2 sconfitte


----------



## unbreakable (18 Ottobre 2021)

ho ricontrollato le quote stamattina dopo lo schifo di ieri sera (bet365)

napoli 3.25 / inter 4 - rube 4 / milan 6 (lol)

ecco quanto credono in noi i quotisti..ed abbiamo 5 e 8 punti di vantaggio


----------



## jumpy65 (18 Ottobre 2021)

sampapot ha scritto:


> già domenica avremo le idee più chiare...2 scontri fratricidi...roma-napoli e inter-juve...roma e inter vengono da 2 sconfitte


Vedo prevedo e stravedo...Secondo me la Roma si riscatta col Napoli e l'inter perde anche con la juve. A noi farebbero più comodo due pareggi. Il Napoli avrà una serie di scontri diretti e vedremo il reale valore, a mio avviso non da primissimi posti. Juve e inter stanno giocando molto male aiutate dai risultati più che dal gioco, ma sappiamo già che in un modo o nell'altro saranno li fino alla fine.


----------



## SoloMVB (18 Ottobre 2021)

Se il trend degli infortuni rimane questo noi non abbiamo la minima speranza,perché magari faremo punti ora e fino a gennaio,ma a marzo pagheremo lo scotto,altroché, avremo gente che non si reggerà nemmeno in piedi.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (18 Ottobre 2021)

sampapot ha scritto:


> già domenica avremo le idee più chiare...2 scontri fratricidi...roma-napoli e inter-juve...roma e inter vengono da 2 sconfitte


Abbiamo l'opportunità ghiotta di allungare ulteriormente su qualcuno di loro, ma non mi piace fare questi ragionamenti senza l'oste: pensiamo a battere il Bologna, il resto si vedrà poi. Tra l'altro giochiamo prima di entrambe, sabato sera.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (18 Ottobre 2021)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Vedo prevedo e stravedo...Secondo me la Roma si riscatta col Napoli e l'inter perde anche con la juve. A noi farebbero più comodo due pareggi. Il Napoli avrà una serie di scontri diretti e vedremo il reale valore, a mio avviso non da primissimi posti. Juve e inter stanno giocando molto male aiutate dai risultati più che dal gioco, ma sappiamo già che in un modo o nell'altro saranno li fino alla fine.


Ma ti dirò, per me l'ideale sarebbe vittoria Roma e pareggio tra Inter e Juventus, che significherebbe (a patto della nostra vittoria non scontata a Bologna) prendere la testa della classifica in solitaria e andare a +7 sulla terza. Psicologicamente significherebbe tantissimo.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Ottobre 2021)

5 pagine e quasi nessuno ha capito che il topic è a solo scopo gufo


----------



## SoloMVB (18 Ottobre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> 5 pagine e quasi nessuno ha capito che il topic è a solo scopo gufo


Lo stesso topic che fu aperto lo scorso anno in questo periodo e poi ritornò in faccia come un tir a chi ci scriveva dentro perculando l'Inter,continuate,l'importante è che non ne apriate uno sui gobbi che vincono la champions.


----------



## kYMERA (18 Ottobre 2021)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Occhio ai ladri



Sono quelli che a me preoccupano di più. La sfangano sempre giocando malissimo, e quando serve l'aiutino arbitrale arriva sempre.
Questi inanellano anche serie di 10-12 vittorie di 1-0 con un tiro in porta senza problemi.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (18 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io non capisco perchè vediate l'inter così forte...


Esatto, io ho visto tutte le partite dell'Inter finora: tralasciando il fatto che han perso, oltre a Conte, tre titolari fondamentali come Lukaku,Hakimi ed Eriksen ( i primi due spostavano davvero gli equilibri in serie A),sembrano effettivamente molto indeboliti.
Molto più vulnerabili in fase difensiva e anche piuttosto fortunati finora: le partite vinte in rimonta contro Fiorentina e Sassuolo sono state sfangate più per demerito degli avversari, che non han chiuso la partita( l'Inter è stata letteralmente dominata sia dai viola che dagli emiliani per almeno 60 minuti), che per meriti propri.
Il punto di forza dell'Inter di Conte era il contropiede con giocatori ideali per questo gioco come Hakimi e Lukaku, ma quando giochi con Darmian e Dzeko al posto di quei due è normale che i risultati non siano gli stessi...


----------



## marcokaka (18 Ottobre 2021)

Mantenetelo attivo ed aperto fino a fine campionato questo post, che porta bene.


----------



## SoloMVB (18 Ottobre 2021)

marcokaka ha scritto:


> Mantenetelo attivo ed aperto fino a fine campionato questo post, che porta bene.


Come ha portato bene lo stesso identico topic aperto lo scorso anno,mi sa che sei nuovo del forum.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Come ha portato bene lo stesso identico topic aperto lo scorso anno,mi sa che sei nuovo del forum.


Basterebbe gufare e metterci energia e noi siamo qui a dire che l'Inter ha fortuna e che non andranno da nessuna parte... dai ottimo diamo una mano all'Inda facendo cosi.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Ottobre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nulla da dire, sono i favoriti per la vittoria anche quest'anno. Hanno perso l'uomo delle maledizioni wodo e Conte vero. Ma come ho detto spesso, hanno comunque la stessa difesa. Escludendo wodo, Hakimi ed Eriksen c'è comunque un 8/11 che ha vinto lo scudetto. Hanno una certa mentalità. Inoltre Marotta è stato bravo ad andare a prendere l'allenatore più vicino a Conte. Inoltre occhio ai gobbi, sembra che Allegri abbia trovato la giusta formula. Questi potrebbero fare il filotto e riprendere le squadre davanti.
> 
> Sarà molto dura.


Non lo hanno già vinto?
Passiamo al prossimo.


----------



## SoloMVB (18 Ottobre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Basterebbe gufare e metterci energia e noi siamo qui a dire che l'Inter ha fortuna e che non andranno da nessuna parte... dai ottimo diamo una mano all'Inda facendo cosi.


Io me ne sbattono dell'Inter,neanche li considero,per me quelli che devono morire,tifosi compresi,non sono loro.


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Ottobre 2021)

Con l'Udinese partita facile facile.. tra poco metteranno il turbo e scapperanno via e noi, purtroppo, possiamo solo guardare la putenza dell'Inter


----------



## koti (31 Ottobre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Con l'Udinese partita facile facile.. tra poco metteranno il turbo e scapperanno via e noi, purtroppo, possiamo solo guardare la putenza dell'Inter


4-0 dopo il primo tempo


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Ottobre 2021)

Inutile guardare l’Inter. Solito 4-1.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Ottobre 2021)

Segnerà ranocchio di testa su assist di pippanoglu o vidal su assist di diarrea.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Novembre 2021)

Ottavi in CL dopo 1000 anni

Hanno battuto il Napoli e Venezia.. 
Purtroppo questi sono fortissimi. Non reggeremo mai il loro ritmo


----------



## iceman. (28 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ottavi in CL dopo 1000 anni
> 
> Hanno battuto il Napoli e Venezia..
> Purtroppo questi sono fortissimi. Non reggeremo mai il loro ritmo


Che palle, se guardo gli scudetti vinti dal 2000 ad oggi entro quasi in depressione, della Juve saranno tipo 12, dell'Inter 5-6 e noi solo 2 e quest'anno se devono vincerlo spero che il sorpasso avvenga a breve, non sopporterei un altro girone in testa e poi rischiare anche l'accesso alla Champions.


----------



## Hellscream (28 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ottavi in CL dopo 1000 anni
> 
> Hanno battuto il Napoli e Venezia..
> Purtroppo questi sono fortissimi. Non reggeremo mai il loro ritmo


Il problema non è reggere il loro ritmo, il problema è il non reggere il loro essere fatti di adamantio.


----------



## Giangy (28 Novembre 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Nulla da dire, sono i favoriti per la vittoria anche quest'anno. Hanno perso l'uomo delle maledizioni wodo e Conte vero. Ma come ho detto spesso, hanno comunque la stessa difesa. Escludendo wodo, Hakimi ed Eriksen c'è comunque un 8/11 che ha vinto lo scudetto. Hanno una certa mentalità. Inoltre Marotta è stato bravo ad andare a prendere l'allenatore più vicino a Conte. Inoltre occhio ai gobbi, sembra che Allegri abbia trovato la giusta formula. Questi potrebbero fare il filotto e riprendere le squadre davanti.
> 
> Sarà molto dura.


La stagione è ancora lunga, c'è ancora tutta la seconda parte di stagione. Anche se devo dire che ho ancora paura un pò dell'Inter. Il Napoli secondo me alla fine poi crollerà, i gobbi non hanno più scampo per lo scudetto. Hanno una marea di problemi.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (29 Novembre 2021)

È andata anche per quest anno. Noi per vincere le partite dobbiamo giocare al 300%, loro anche in serate no la sfangano sempre .è una cosa insopportabile questa.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (29 Novembre 2021)

beh direi proprio di sì. Non sono irresistibili, ma sono comunque i più forti. Resta il rammarico di non aver neppure provato a colmare il gap in estate


----------

